# [TWEAK] Remove ICS AOKP Boot Animation Audio



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

Remove the audio from boot animation

Flash like you would a theme 

http://www.tfast500....io_TFAST500.zip


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Or you can do it the easy way and use root explorer and go into /system/media and delete or move the audio file.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I like to just add a .bak extension to the filename which makes it very easy to undo should you wish to.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

gsDroid said:


> I like to just add a .bak extension to the filename which makes it very easy to undo should you wish to.


That's a good idea. I never thought about doing that. But either way, root explorer is the way to go to get rid of the boot sound.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

